# NJ recent storm plow video! - Vogel Landscaping



## VogelLandscapin (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

sweet vid...the truck looks good


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*great video and thats a lot of truck to be plowing with nice*


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Look at all this teen spirit NJ!!

You only getone storm a year but you dont dissappoint with the vids and pics!! LOL


Video looked great!


----------



## VogelLandscapin (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks for all the replies! I know it looks like a lot of truck to plow with but it really isn't bad. The parking lots we do with that truck are pretty open and easy! In the spring when i start cutting with my other guys ill be glad i have all that room in the front of the truck lol!


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

seems like the shovel guy is not doing a very good job


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;765377 said:


> Look at all this teen spirit NJ!!
> 
> You only getone storm a year but you dont dissappoint with the vids and pics!! LOL
> 
> Video looked great!


I bet Nyc has gotten more snow then ohare in the months of feb and march so far


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Good video, that is a great looking truck too. Not a fan of the long bed but that's just personal preference but the truck is sweet and I think your lettering looks fantastic!!


----------

